# 10 gallon tank,how big is that in ft?



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

Im sorry but i have NO clue in to this gallon thing,and i was wondering how big 10 gallons was in feet?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

10 (UK) gallons is roughly 1.5 cubic feet (18" x 12" x 12")... 

1.6 (19.2") to be exact...


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

Depends how tall and how wide the tank is :roll:

Try this link for calculating the volume Calculators and Converters : Aquatics by Design, Inc.


----------

